# Do the waterless washes strip wax?



## RedDog (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a new car and have just put two coats of Collinite 476 on it. I was thinking about cleaning it frequently with one of the waterless washes like Proshine. Could somebody tell me whether Proshine would strip the Collinite off of the car?
I know this has been asked before somewhere but I couldn't find it in the search facility. Thanks for any forthcoming advice! :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RedDog said:


> I've got a new car and have just put two coats of Collinite 476 on it. I was thinking about cleaning it frequently with one of the waterless washes like Proshine. Could somebody tell me whether Proshine would strip the Collinite off of the car?
> I know this has been asked before somewhere but I couldn't find it in the search facility. Thanks for any forthcoming advice! :thumb:


Its a good question and I`ve wondered the same, the answer will depend upon which waterless wash and which wax/sealant is on the car.
In this case Proshine does contain detergent but Collinite is a very strong lsp so although Proshine may (doubtful) remove some, it would have carnuba added.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Proshine, and I suspect a lot of these types of products, do have cleaners and detergents in them in order to do the degreasing and cleansing part of the process, so I'd say there's inevitably going to be a degree of underlying LSP removal. Now despite owning a couple of these (including the Proshine as it happens) I haven't actually done any proper tests, I'm just using applied logic. As said above though, the resistance of the LSP will play a part and in the case of the Collinite, yes I'd imagine it's less prone to being removed than some others.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe that a product like ONR does not even touch the underlying LSP in terms of removing protection based on the 2-3 years I have been using ONR on almost every car I have washed and maintained, however you certainly have a good question as I don't associate waterless and rinseless washes with cleaning power that could remove an LSP (especially one such as Collinite).


----------



## RedDog (Mar 30, 2010)

I actually emailed Proshine and asked my original question. They weren't sure. However they didn't think it would strip any wax but wouldn't guarantee it. They suggested I try it on a small panel first, if I wasn't happy and it stripped the wax they would refund my money. They wanted to know the result either way! I thought that was a fair offer so am going to give it a go especially as there's a two for one offer on at the moment!:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RedDog said:


> I actually emailed Proshine and asked my original question. They weren't sure. However they didn't think it would strip any wax but wouldn't guarantee it. They suggested I try it on a small panel first, if I wasn't happy and it stripped the wax they would refund my money. They wanted to know the result either way! I thought that was a fair offer so am going to give it a go especially as there's a two for one offer on at the moment!:thumb:


Not sure you`ll be able to tell its stripped of the wax because it contains carnauba itself RD, but give it a go bud


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

many of the waterless products in the global market contain harsh petro chemical surfactants and lubricants as well as kaolin clay to fill any marring that may of been inflicted (you will get some over time) and of course carnauba or synthetic wax for a quick shine.

its not worthwhile using these from my experience. have had more companies come to my shop and demo them than I can count. all failed miserably to impress. 

steam cleaning and semi waterless together is the way to wash a car.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> many of the waterless products in the global market contain harsh petro chemical surfactants and lubricants as well as kaolin clay
> have had more companies come to my shop and demo them than I can count. all failed miserably to impress.


Yeah as you`ve indicated not all waterless products are the same and it has to be remembered the different priorities of a detailer in business.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

freedom was the only fully waterless product I would endorse. 
Besides that its ONR, style Magic or your favourite car wash shampoo mixed with quick detailer or spray sealant (or both) and purified water.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> freedom was the only fully waterless product I would endorse.
> Besides that its ONR, style Magic or your favourite car wash shampoo mixed with quick detailer or spray sealant (or both) and purified water.


so your saying we could make our own rinseless style wash by mixing shampoo with quick detailer and purified water?

surely there must be more involved than that?

how do you rate ONR as you say many products failed to impress you?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

not really. sure you could take it further if you want 
ONR is absolutely brilliant. its the base of our rinseless semi waterless wash and sealant booster product that I wash all customers cars that have had paint sealant or coatings applied.
it leaves a gloss boosting skin of silicate based sealant on the paint


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> not really. sure you could take it further if you want
> ONR is absolutely brilliant. its the base of our rinseless semi waterless wash and sealant booster product that I wash all customers cars that have had paint sealant or coatings applied.
> it leaves a gloss boosting skin of *silicate based sealant *on the paint


whatever that is...


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Petro chemicals are bad from all ways ofl ooking at it.

Some contain carnuaba, wax removes wax ... but most all leaev a layer of protection. If requency of application is present, then I don't think i care.

We have been gravitating towards teh polymer offerings, as opposed to traditional waxes, these chemically bond. So, I susect that there is less opportunity to interfer with protection, and i woudl argue enhances protection with frequency of application. I see mostly the ones we do frequently, and do not see an issue, can't say for teh ones we see infrequently.

So, I like products that are not petro, not wax based, not citrus based, but polymer based. Can dilute to different levels to perform different functions, etc., and I do not beleive the interfer with protection, know they enhance with frequency


----------

